# High frequency cleaners



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

not sure if this is the right place for this question but here it goes.

Just wondering if using a high frequency track cleaner on a dc layout will damage a DCC Ready loco, one without a de-coder fitted. Not sure if there are any chips inside that will be damaged.

Thanks
Peter.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

So you have a link to the product?

The only one I know of is for jewelry, and that requres submergance in water.


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

T-Man, the one I was thinking about is mad by Gaugemaster.
Here is the link

http://www.gaugemaster.com/item_details.asp?code=HF-1&style=main&strType=


----------

